# 40 Gal breeder



## Traggy (Mar 30, 2014)

I would love to get a chiclid that will get big and able to live in this size tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

*pseudotropheus saulosi species tank
*Paracyprichromis nigripinnis tank
*pair of kribensis or blue or bolivian rams or apistogramma + community
etc

Nothing "big" can live in a 40 breeder. Max 4" or so.


----------



## Traggy (Mar 30, 2014)

I just need 1 for the breeder.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Even if you just have 1 fish, you're going to have to keep it small. 
Why don't you get a nice group of fish? Much more entertaining than 1 fish. Check saulosi out.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You could do firemouths, convicts, rainbows perhaps a single jack Dempsey, or electric blue JD might work.


----------



## Traggy (Mar 30, 2014)

anything else? thanks!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

maybe 1 salvini...


----------

